# Flash Player deactivated in Firefox v 69.0



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

I just updated to Firefox 69.0 in Windows 7 and now I can't play any online games. I just get a blank screen. The new version of Firefox does not activate Flash Player.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2019)

*I just got a banner that Chrome will no longer support flash after 12/20.  Looks like it is getting phased out. That sucks because most of the games I play use flash, also*


----------



## kburra (Sep 6, 2019)

*To enable Flash when content doesn't display and there is no prompt:*

Click > Add-ons.
Click Plugins.
Click Shockwave Flash, then click Ask to Activate or Always Activate.


----------



## kburra (Sep 6, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I just got a banner that Chrome will no longer support flash after 12/20.  Looks like it is getting phased out. That sucks because most of the games I play use flash, also*


*Here's how to enable Flash Player in Chrome:*

Open the three-dot menu and select Settings.
Scroll to the bottom and click Advanced.
Under Privacy and Security, click Site Settings.
Under Permissions, click Flash.
Enable the setting so the label reads Ask first (recommended).
Close the settings tab. You're done!


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

kburra said:


> *To enable Flash when content doesn't display and there is no prompt:*
> 
> Click > Add-ons.
> Click Plugins.
> Click Shockwave Flash, then click Ask to Activate or Always Activate.


Except the Firefox v 69.0 had eliminated the *Always Activate* choice.


----------



## Mike (Sep 7, 2019)

There is a way round, supplied by FireFox,
I haven't tried it as I don't mind clicking
the activate button every time I need to
use flash player.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/flash-blocklists

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

Some site have the activate prompt, but zone.msn.com doesn't.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2019)

Why not go back to the previous version of Firefox. Why do you need the new version? I avoid upgrades with my old system. It se ms everything is being upgraded for Windows 10.


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Why not go back to the previous version of Firefox.


How do you do that?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2019)

debodun said:


> How do you do that?


Downgrade.  Can you remember the previous number?
I'm using 52.9
https://www.wikihow.com/Downgrade-Firefox
How to Downgrade Firefox
Co-authored by wikiHow Staff | Tech Tested

Updated: December 12, 2018

Explore this Article
Steps
Questions & Answers
Related Articles

This wikiHow teaches you how to restore an older version of the Firefox browser. You can do this on both Windows and Mac computers, but you cannot downgrade the Firefox mobile app.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2019)

https://www.wikihow.com/Downgrade-Firefox
How to Downgrade Firefox
Co-authored by wikiHow Staff | Tech Tested

Updated: December 12, 2018

Explore this Article
Steps
Questions & Answers
Related Articles

This wikiHow teaches you how to restore an older version of the Firefox browser. You can do this on both Windows and Mac computers, but you cannot downgrade the Firefox mobile app.


----------

